# kasa's weight



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

16/04/08 - 32.7g
17/04/08 - 33.7g
18/04/07 - 34.4g
19/04/08 - 33.7g
20/04/08 - 33.4g
21/04/08 - 34.0g
22/04/08 - 34.6g
23/04/08 - 34.7g
25/04/08 - 35.6g
26/04/08 - 35.4g
27/04/08 - 36.9g


----------

